# mouth calls



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

i am new to useing a mouth call and i cant get the yelp to sound good whats your method to get the sound


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

First of welcome to the world of turkey hunting.

Second have you listened to any of the instructional tapes. If you keep trying them.

It is a hard thing to explain. It just takes practice and more practice.

But if you can get the cluck down you are on your way. Just draw out the cluck and start from there. Then have that long cluck and just repeat it over and over for a couple of times. I know you think it wont sound like a yelp but it will help you with your air control which makes the call work. Then just keep trying different tongue pressures on the reed. Also switch up the amount of air you are using to make the noise.

Mouth calls are hard to use.....but once you get the hang of them they are deadly!

Like I mentioned just practice and practice. Because every call is different just like every caller.

Good luck.


----------



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks for your time will just keep practiceing and hopefully get good at it i am not new to turkey hunting just useing a mouth call i have killed turkeys using a box call and a slate call


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I got a CD with my mouth calls and listened to it and worked until I could sound like the turkeys they had recorded on that. I think it was MAD that put it out. 
Keep at it, you'll get it down and be glad you did when you are in the woods.
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## Yelp softly (Apr 22, 2008)

After talking with a good friend about the trouble we both encountered trying to learn, we both discovered that getting it to make that first sound was the toughest part. After you understand the fundamental part of getting that first sound, it seems to click.

Start by trying to make it whistle. Just seal it to the roof of your mouth and blow air across it like you are trying to make it squeal. It helps to start on a simple 2 reed call with straight reeds. Save the bat wing and V-cut calls for later. After you get it to squeal, play with the volume. Try to squeal soft and then get louder. This sounds nothing like a turkey, but you're learning how much air pressure to apply. After you can make it squeal easily, just drop your jaw slightly as if you were saying the word chalk. This is a basic yelp. Chalk, chalk, chalk

Good luck


----------

